# port update - xorg



## psycho (Mar 12, 2010)

hello.
I have installed Xorg from ports, it was version 7.4_2 
Now I have updated all ports (it was looong update).
Does this now mean that this applied to xorg so now it version is updated or I have to reinstall it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

psycho said:
			
		

> Does this now mean that this applied to xorg so now it version is updated or I have to reinstall it?


Have a look with `# pkg_version -v`.


----------

